# New NFL Apps - iPhone, Android, Computer, Oh My!



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks like an updated iPhone and Android App are ready. If it's not up yet, it won't be too much longer, so keep searching.

Android App should be available now (I have no way to check)

iPhone/iPad App should be be available very soon

PC/Mac applications .. this is now embedded in your browser and is no longer a separate application.

Enjoy! NFL Sunday Ticket is upon us.


----------



## Frank5575 (Nov 1, 2006)

My Android App Updated yesterday. Still doesn't do much yet. Login and says "Season Start September 12th - See You Then!" I was really hoping they were going to add the Fantasy Player tracker to this app.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Note to iPhone users...make sure you don't actually touch your phone while using this app.  I'd recommend you go Android.


----------



## jhillestad (Jan 13, 2007)

Huh ? that makes NO SENSE whats so ever.....


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (Mar 5, 2008)

and Droid users better have a generator near by cause your battery will be dead

DTV said the iPhone app was ready to roll yesterday; but then they stated it will be out later today


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Just like last year, it is not remembering login info. They had that working by the time Week 1 Sunday games started. Hope it does again. My email and password are a ***** to type on a small screen.

Nor does it work with multi-tasking on the iPhone. Oops.


----------



## mpoyner (Aug 17, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Just like last year, it is not remembering login info. They had that working by the time Week 1 Sunday games started. Hope it does again. My email and password are a ***** to type on a small screen.
> 
> Nor does it work with multi-tasking on the iPhone. Oops.


How do you have it yet? It doesn't show up for me at all in the App Store. Also, no iPad app showing up yet either.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Sounds to me as though last year's app can be deleted?

Edit: Oh yeah, GO LIONS!!


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (Mar 5, 2008)

tfederov said:


> Sounds to me as though last year's app can be deleted?
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, GO LIONS!!


when the new one is out; you will have an update from the app store; so I'd recommend keeping it


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

will check for iphone update before games but verified it was working old app this AM


----------



## adev25 (Dec 3, 2008)

Any updates for Blackberry and specifically the storm 9550??


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"mpoyner" said:


> How do you have it yet? It doesn't show up for me at all in the App Store. Also, no iPad app showing up yet either.


I searched for NFL and got NFL SuperFan updated for 2010. It connected and showed me one of the current commercials and said check back for games and more on 9/12. Sounds like I got it.


----------



## TribeFanInNE (Jun 20, 2008)

mpoyner said:


> How do you have it yet? It doesn't show up for me at all in the App Store. Also, no iPad app showing up yet either.


Search NFL Sunday Ticket...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

It's also comes up in the iTunes App Store by searching "DIRECTV".


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

(iPhone) I removed the app I used last year and installed what appears to be the one released on the 10th of Sept. But after I launch it I get the "Sorry, we are experiencing some technical difficulties. Please try again later. If technical difficulties persist please visit our forums for additional information." So I visit the forums and try a few suggestions they have on the Directv forums.

I have tried the changing my clock via settings to 24 hour, then back to home screen, returning back to clock setting and changing back to 12 hour. (weird suggestion but I tried it anyways). Same error.

I also changed the option in Settings for the SundayTicket app "Clear Login @ Startup" to On. 

Besides those two things I have tried the rebooting phone and removing and reinstalling app.
-------------------
Jailbroken iphone with Firewall. For whatever reason, I must have inadvertently blocked the SuperFan / SuperFun / Whatever they call it this year app from connecting. Fixed that and instant success.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

DIRECTV just tweeted this:

@DIRECTV: NFL iPad users: 2010 NFL SUNDAY TICKET To-Go will appear in the iTunes store in the upcoming hours up to overnight.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's a link to the PC/Mac version:
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/sports/nfl_online_mobile


----------



## KNOPPER (Apr 4, 2007)

another 50 bucks! they are out of their tree. as if 300 wasn't enough.....:nono2:
the main reason i renewed was so i could watch on the go...really enjoyed it last year...


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

The iPad app is now in the App Store


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

KNOPPER said:


> another 50 bucks! they are out of their tree. as if 300 wasn't enough.....:nono2:
> the main reason i renewed was so i could watch on the go...really enjoyed it last year...


We had to pay for SuperFan last year to get HD and the mobile came with it. Now HD is part of NFLST, and mobile is an add-on for those that want it. Works for me. 

One word if you want to watch remotely for free: *Slingbox*.


----------



## pappy97 (Nov 14, 2009)

So I'm guessing that one game on the PC, one game on the iPad won't fly?


----------



## bertjo44 (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote: and Droid users better have a generator near by cause your battery will be dead

DTV said the iPhone app was ready to roll yesterday; but then they stated it will be out later today
__________________

Battery life has been great since Froyo update........


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

bertjo44 said:


> Quote: and Droid users better have a generator near by cause your battery will be dead
> 
> DTV said the iPhone app was ready to roll yesterday; but then they stated it will be out later today
> __________________
> ...


The iPhone app is out and even had an update today. The iPad app was going to be later. Not sure if it is out yet.

BTW, the update seems to remember logins.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

man its too funny to see this rage here too....I just wished i had a camera (or three) right now. 

Iphone/Ipad users enjoy the games as well as android users. Thanks for the app directv. Im calling tomorrow to attempt to get this free too


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Shouldn't it work free this weekend even without an NFLST subscription?

I can't get past the log-in screen because I don't subscribe.


----------



## gopherhockey (Mar 24, 2003)

Hoosier205 said:


> Note to iPhone users...make sure you don't actually touch your phone while using this app.  I'd recommend you go Android.


The whole Fandroid thing is getting stale...

Anyway... is DirecTV planning to take this past lame NFL football? Why not allow the app to stream all their content. Or is that the next step?

Maybe when my Apple TV gets here we can start to see the writing on the wall for Satellite and Cable TV. A little time and a few revisions and nobody will be putting up with their crap any longer.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2007)

gopherhockey said:


> The whole Fandroid thing is getting stale...
> 
> Anyway... is DirecTV planning to take this past lame NFL football? Why not allow the app to stream all their content. Or is that the next step?
> 
> Maybe when my Apple TV gets here we can start to see the writing on the wall for Satellite and Cable TV. A little time and a few revisions and nobody will be putting up with their crap any longer.


Now that is some funny stuff right there. An Apple user calling someone a fanboy. :lol:


----------



## fikuserectus (Aug 19, 2006)

Ladies,

Please move your iPhone vs. Droid fanboy tiff to a different site. No one cares if the iPhone, Apple TV or Droid is better.

Your devotion to the phone you use is weird. Go out and meet a female and have fun. :lol:

If you actually talk with a woman don't bring up the devotion to Apple, Google, or your phone. They will think it is weird.


----------



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

The new supercast in the browser is a joke. It plays for 5 seconds then it locks up for 3 seconds. 

I had the supercast app from last year installed and unfortunately it doesn't work this year. I had used it for 2 seasons flawless. 

I had a feeling the move to embedded web browser would be bad for the consumer.

My contract expired 2 weeks ago and they literally threw the sunday ticket at me to get me to stay. Now I know why.

edit: Should have been grateful to have it skip. Now it doesn't work at all. Just times out.


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

I can't even get to the Directv website so far ...


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Technical difficulties error on mobile


----------



## jimmyt (Mar 9, 2005)

Same here. Not working. The app tells me i have no network.connectivity. huh... same phone has no troblegetting to dbstalk.com


----------



## Ivan1670 (Jan 20, 2007)

Constant Force Close on Droid, no network connectivity, or router not allowing(wifi off?). I wonder if Directv will give us credit.


----------



## btalbott (Oct 15, 2006)

It's not working off the main directv.com website either. Their systems are probably getting overwhelmed. So much for load balancing....


----------



## bases1616 (Apr 16, 2007)

I am sure there servers are getting slammed, but that is not our problem. We paid for a service and DTV is now offering it to even more customers outside of DTV so they should be prepared.


----------



## btalbott (Oct 15, 2006)

This has happened every year so far on the first day of normal Sunday season. They haven't learned yet.


----------



## hbkbiggestfan (May 25, 2007)

I keep getting a message saying I can't have Supercast opened in multiple instances when I open up the webpage. Which I DO NOT. Frustrating


----------



## jimmyt (Mar 9, 2005)

I was able to get video for a few.minutes. awfull quality even onion wifi


----------



## Ivan1670 (Jan 20, 2007)

Good luck trying to get credit or help from Directv, I just got off the phone with them. They state they are aware of the problems and should have it resolved by next weeks games. What a joke!


----------



## housemr (Jun 3, 2009)

Ivan1670 said:


> Good luck trying to get credit or help from Directv, I just got off the phone with them. They state they are aware of the problems and should have it resolved by next weeks games. What a joke!


Directv sucks on week 1 of the nfl. Get your crap together. Just keep the adobe air pc app as that worked fine.


----------



## dddeeds (Sep 16, 2007)

Totally craptastic on an ATT Samsung Captivate (Android). Tried dozens of times & just got network errors(whether on Wifi n or 3G), blank screens and one time I did get to hear football audio with some moving pictures that may have been a football game or possibly a live feed of a quilting show, I cannot be for sure as it was that blocky. 
I did however get my first bill for this useless service without issue, thanks DirecTV!


----------



## gopherhockey (Mar 24, 2003)

Anyone know if the technology DirecTV is working on here will branch out to other programming like DISH has done? Judging by the recent posts it doesn't look like the first attempt went well so I'm guessing if they are it will be a while.


----------



## seanb61 (Jan 19, 2007)

Worked great on iPad all day.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

gopherhockey said:


> The whole Fandroid thing is getting stale...
> 
> Anyway... is DirecTV planning to take this past lame NFL football? Why not allow the app to stream all their content. Or is that the next step?
> 
> Maybe when my Apple TV gets here we can start to see the writing on the wall for Satellite and Cable TV. A little time and a few revisions and nobody will be putting up with their crap any longer.


Sure, if you want to pay $0.99 for every single episode. Have fun. AppleTV is cool, but it's cost prohibitive if you watch a lot of TV. Plus no live sports ,etc ,etc. So let's say you want to watch the 13 episodes of the Dexter on AppleTV. That will cost you $13 and you get nothing else from Showtime. Zilch. If that's the only show you care about, then it might work for you. If you value even one more show on Showtime, it already makes no sense. And I say this as someone that believes Apple TV is a great product, but it is a niche product at least for my family who wants live sports and enjoys multiple shows on channels and would rather pay a few to get them all then have to pay a price every single time for each episode.

At any rate, to answer your question, a lot of cool things are coming.


----------



## jdjeff (Sep 20, 2007)

Worked great on iPad. Every time I picked a new game I'd get 10 seconds of stutter then beautiful feed with no hiccups. Woo hoo!


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

Directv REALLY needs to review their policy on using a remote device. Make it more like Netflix's streaming or something. Both my wife and I have an iPhone, but only one of us can use the Remote service at any one time. My son might wants to watch a game on his computer in another room but he can't if someone in the household is logged in. e really. I understand that they don't want you giving your ID to 23 friends and family but I would hope there would to be some way to make this service a little more customer friendly.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

my iphone hung up really bad after using the app for 1PM games. Finally had to shut it all the way down since performance was terrible


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

iPad version was very good, it took a min for picture quality but after that it was great.


----------



## ahearst (Sep 13, 2007)

No problems with iPhone app for my phone. Very impressed with video and audio quality -- much better than using my Slingbox app


----------



## Frank5575 (Nov 1, 2006)

iPad App looked and worked great!!! But my Android App had nothing but problems; network connection Errors, Unable to play video, and when it did it looked really bad. Chalk it up to the usual week 1 issues....


----------



## gator5000e (Aug 29, 2006)

Took forever to actually connect to a game yesterday on my iPhone 4. When it did, the video was very herky jerky. Never did get any smooth video going. This was on both 3G and WiFi. Gave up after about 20 minutes. Hopefully it gets better next week.


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

Android PQ was bad last year, alas, bad again this year. PLEASE don't stretch it.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I saw that there is one for the Palm Pre in the app catalog, but I don't watch football, so I didn't download. What they really need is this app for NHL Center Ice. Then I'd be so in!

Nevertheless, I do want to thank DirecTV for being one of the few companies that never forgets to include webOS versions of their apps. I'm not here to advocate "better" phones or anything like that, but I think DirecTV deserves props for including everyone in the game.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Another update for iPhone today. Maybe because of the problems? Says it is a bug fix.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

quick question can I install and use the app on two different devices? I think I saw only one can be active ata time but be nice to be able to use my iPhone or the wifes android


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

spidey said:


> quick question can I install and use the app on two different devices?


Yes



spidey said:


> I think I saw only one can be active ata time but be nice to be able to use my iPhone or the wifes android


Correct. You can only use it (be logged in) on one device at a time.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

A nice little blurb about the iPad App if folks are interested ..
http://ipaddispatch.com/ipad/nfl-sunday-ticket-ipad-app-of-the-week/

It's my understanding that the iPad App has a bit more functionality than the iPhone App.


----------



## Ivan1670 (Jan 20, 2007)

Received update this morning, lets hope it fixed it. I'm using the original Droid.


----------



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

Anyone else having trouble with supercast today? I'm getting stream not available for all the channels except one.


----------



## sdlevi27 (Sep 20, 2004)

thestaton said:


> Anyone else having trouble with supercast today? I'm getting stream not available for all the channels except one.


Yes. Eagles/Lions game won't work online. Very frustrating.


----------



## blusgtone (Feb 4, 2007)

On my droid x, nothing is steaming, I'm getting an error to turn off wifi...it's not on.

Update: App is now working. Red Zone is also streaming now.
Picture quality is horrible.


----------



## gator5000e (Aug 29, 2006)

IPhone app is not working for me at all. Joy on 3G nor on WiFi. This is a joke. Seriously considering canceling this over priced piece of crap. 2 weeks in a row it's not working.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

I called and cancelled. Terrible service. Awful programming.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't use the service at all because I'm always home on Sundays (or I record and watch later).

What devices have been the most problem this year as clearly some of you are having some problems.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

blusgtone said:


> On my droid x, nothing is steaming, I'm getting an error to turn off wifi...it's not on.
> 
> Update: App is now working. Red Zone is also streaming now.
> Picture quality is horrible.


I'm getting the same error on my Android HTC EVO. It says that my WiFi signal is blocking the video signal, and to try and connect via 3G... The only problem is that I had my WiFi off, and WAS connecting via 3G!


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Doug - the PC app simply didn't work. And that's browser based. Stream not available. Finally (around 430 EDT) they gave up and you couldn't even sign in.


----------



## Valve1138 (Apr 26, 2008)

None of the online stuff worked reliably yesterday. Bunch of crap.


----------



## Mikemok1981 (Jul 9, 2009)

jasonblair said:


> I'm getting the same error on my Android HTC EVO. It says that my WiFi signal is blocking the video signal, and to try and connect via 3G... The only problem is that I had my WiFi off, and WAS connecting via 3G!


Had the same issue on my Samsung Captivate. Not even close to a wifi signal and using 3G.


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> IWhat devices have been the most problem this year as clearly some of you are having some problems.


Droid X was able to connect. However, the PQ was unwatchable. I couldn't even read the score on the top. It is 4:3 stretched to fit the X screen. I am quite disappointed.

PC: I opened after 4:00 yesterday and it worked fine with both IE8 and Chrome.


----------



## jdjeff (Sep 20, 2007)

For first half of yesterday's first games the app worked on my iPad over 3G but the video was herky jerky for a couple of minutes then smoothed out. Same issue everytime I picked a new game. Then about 2/3 way through the game everything became unavailable. Got an error message re: the server/technical difficulties and unable to connect for 15 mins. Then it was all restored and looked and worked great.


----------



## jdjeff (Sep 20, 2007)

Also worked very well on my Blackberry Torch. No lag in getting a smooth picture but although good, not as good as my iPad. Forgot I had it so decided to give it a spin.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

ccsoftball7 said:


> Droid X was able to connect. However, the PQ was unwatchable. I couldn't even read the score on the top. It is 4:3 stretched to fit the X screen. I am quite disappointed.
> 
> PC: I opened after 4:00 yesterday and it worked fine with both IE8 and Chrome.


That's very interesting. My HTC Evo was definitely 16:9, although it only worked for about a minute.


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

jasonblair said:


> That's very interesting. My HTC Evo was definitely 16:9, although it only worked for about a minute.


Was it clear?


----------



## Glenee (Sep 22, 2007)

I had to Call Sunday my NFL ST to Go Package wasn't working. They could not restore service Sunday. I called back Monday, they said all was okay now. I will have to wait till next Sunday to fond out for sure.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks, it looks like the Red Zone channel may be up on the apps right now. Please log in and see what kind of results you are getting now.

I don't have a good way to test this myself, so if it's not working now please post that as well.


----------



## fikuserectus (Aug 19, 2006)

Well, I called Directv to complain. I complained that it is terrible quality and doesn't work well on any device (phone or computer). They gave it to me for free and credited my account.
I'm glad they did that. However, it is unwatchable in it's current format. I don't understand how they would even market something like that. Don't they test and make sure it can handle it?

Even though it is now free I still won't use it.


----------



## jacobm69 (Mar 21, 2007)

RawisTheGameHhH said:


> and Droid users better have a generator near by cause your battery will be dead


Works ok for me since 2.2 update. Battery last about 18 hrs now. But if it is running low, at least i can swap it out for another one :hurah:


----------



## colebert (Aug 20, 2007)

Week three... PC "app" still not working right.


----------



## scottjf8 (Oct 5, 2006)

iPad app not playing any video. Meh


----------



## gmango (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like To-Go is working better this week.


----------



## boosh (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes, worked fine today on both my MacBook Pro and iPhone.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Fantastic improvement on my iPod Touch. Last week I could get about 5 seconds of video before it would crash to black. This week I could actually get 30 seconds of video before it would crash. 

At this rate, by the end of the season I may be up to 2 or 3 minutes of video before it crashes.

iPod Touch, WiFi


----------

